# New free TOD Calculation app for Android



## alexCharters45 (Aug 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I just finished coding an app for Android that easily calculates TOD racing calculations. It features abilities to calculate times for multiple boats, save race results, and compare classes/races. I'd love for you guys to download it, try it out, and give some feedback so that I can improve it. It's currently only available on Android and not optimized for tablets but will still work. Here is the link for it on the Google Play store(I can't include links because I just made this account, just remove the first period): h.ttps://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.something.racecalculator and if the link doesn't work you can search for the title, PHRF TOD Calculator. You can submit feedback either on this thread or through the google play listing.
Thanks!


----------

